# Trying to decide which to buy



## Bar (Nov 16, 2012)

I've narrowed down the best choices for my shop dust collectrion system to either the JDS 3100K or the Oneida 3HP Smart dust collector. They both would do a good job in my environment but have different key features.

Does anyone have experience with either of these machines or seen a comparision review anywhere on the Web? Please let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

I can't point you to any reviews. They should both be very good collectors. The JDS is less expensive and has free shipping. I often fill 2 or 3 55 gal. drums when planing out lumber for a project, the Oneida would take an extra emptying and wouldn't completely fill a large contractor size trash bag. The Oneida comes with a remote but you can buy one for the JDS for $100. The Oneida has a "silencer" to reduce noise. My experience with other attenuators is they only drop the Dbs a couple numbers and doesn't make a huge, noticeable difference. Lots of other noise making with debris in the cyclone not to mention the planer or other machines running. The Onieda also has a Hepa filter vs one micron on the JDS. I would wonder how easily the finer filter would clog. Hepa filters are often fairly expensive should it need to be replaced. The really fine dust in my shop is created by sanding, routers and hand power tools not connected to the dust collector. The Oneida seems to have higher static pressure so hooking up a small vac hose might work better on that unit depending on length.

Personally, I'd probably go with the JDS because of price and a simple design. I don't need the extra bells and whistles of the Oneida and like a larger capacity and ease of emptying. The equipped outlet on the JDS would meet my needs better. I have a JDS ambient air cleaner and have had other brands that didn't compare. It's been a very good cleaner and easy to maintain, washable filters. I think the differences are minor and wouldn't make a significant difference over the long term.


----------



## Bar (Nov 16, 2012)

Thank you Hammer for your detailed thoughts. I know that Oneida offers a separate 55 gal drum, but it would be on top of the more expensive price. The attraction to the Oneida is the SMART technology that varies the static pressure depending on the size hose you are pulling through which would really help with routers and hand sanders. I just need to decide if the extra price is worth it. You've given me e a lot of good information to consider. Thank you again for your response.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

I think you are better to use a nice shop vac for portable power tools and shop clean up. I have a large Fein with instant on when you pull the switch on a tool, pretty quiet, washable filter. It will keep floor sweepings out of the collector and the clean shavings and dust can be used for animal bedding. One nail, screw or metal shard could cause serious harm to an animal. Clean shavings can be used for other things but most don't want them if they are mixed with sand and other nasty stuff. I don't think you would be disappointed with either collector.


----------



## jraksdhs (Oct 19, 2008)

*Onieda*

I personally have and use an Onieda in my shop. Mine is a 5hp dust gorrila. It doesnt have the "smart" technology but its an amazing machine. Does everything I would want it too do(except empty itself). They arent cheap but are very well made. A 3hp sized system was only needed for my shop but it wasnt that much more for the 5hp. Im glad I got the bigger system because now I dont worry about gates being left open. I just turn it on and let her roar. Anymore question, feel free to ask.

Jason


----------

